# Taking the pill for colon transit study , need some advice pls !



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I usually have a BM every morning on my own, but sometimes when the pain gets too much I have to take MOM. I won't be able to take anything until next week after they take x-rays on Wed. I'm really nervous about this. Please, if any of you guys can give me some advice about what I could do if I needed some help for a BM and pain, I would really appreciate it. Have any of you had this test done before? Any ideas/info/support about this issue is really needed. Thank you so much! Blessings, Abi


----------

